# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  فك شفرة lg

## mrxoffline

بعد اذن حضرتك ممكن فك شفرة موبايل 
LG gw300 
IMEI 
012192009652232 
وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## mohamed73

> بعد اذن حضرتك ممكن فك شفرة موبايل 
> lg gw300 
> imei 
> 012192009652232 
> وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله

 nck=3896178455698054 nsck=3625059493752438 spck=9424150954569548 cpck=5667062857484083 simck=1253480252512678

----------


## mrxoffline

متشكر لحضرتك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك الكود صح وتم فتح الموباااايل بجد متشكر اوىىىى

----------

